
Show HN: GrowthJobsList – Find Growth Jobs in Tech. Built with TakeShapeCMS - rcach001
https://growthjobslist.com
======
rcach001
Happy Friday, HN!

I began building Growth Jobs List last Saturday, and even though it took me
longer than expected to launch, I'm excited to share it here.

Before you say anything, there are two main reasons why I decided to build
"another job board":

1\. As a growth marketer myself, I've struggled to find decent curated lists
of growth and marketing related jobs in the tech industry. This job board is
exactly for that. You won't see any finance or operations role here unless
it's explicitly helping growth and/or marketing.

2\. The second reason I built it (the way I built it) was to get dirty and
learn some new technology. As a non-developer, these things are not as simple.

Here are some of the tools I used to build it:

-TakeShape.io: I recently found TS on Designer News and decided to give it a try. I'm using them for their integrated CMS and GraphQL, which allows me to easily manage my content. I did have to dig deeper into the front-end code, but that's one of the most interesting parts of this project! [https://takeshape.io](https://takeshape.io)

In short, TS is a great product for building quick sites that need a CMS.
Shoutout to Mark one of the founders for all the help in the past few days.

-Netlify: I've heard of Netlify so many times that I knew I had to find out how to use it at some point. I decided to deploy my site through them. I can now literally deploy my site in seconds from the terminal. [https://netlify.com](https://netlify.com)

-GraphQL: I used this through TakeShape as well. It makes building the CMS relationships quite simple.

-CheckoutPage.co: a very simple way to collect payments using Stripe. Think of it as Stripe without the back-end implementation (but using Stripe in the back-end). Thanks to Sander for building it! [https://checkoutpage.co](https://checkoutpage.co)

-Airtable: So I used Airtable but only to speed up the process of collecting job postings' information from companies. It's simple enough and better looking than forms.

Growth Jobs List is still a work-in-progress. I'm planning on adding new
features in the coming days.

Any other recommendations? Would love to hear them!

Thanks!

